# Topics > Smart things > Smart cameras, smart camcorders and assistive devices >  Snap, flying portable camera drone, Vantage Robotics, San Francisco, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Vantage Robotics

vantagerobotics.com/snap

----------


## Airicist

Introducing Snap by Vantage Robotics

Published on Sep 2, 2015




> Snap is the safe, portable, easy to use flying camera.

----------


## Airicist

Snap is a drone safe enough to headbutt

Published on Sep 2, 2015




> The sale of aerial robots equipped with high definition cameras has exploded in recent years. But they still present an intimidating challenge for consumers. Vantage Robotics solves that problem with an ingenious design.

----------


## Airicist

Snap Tracks And Records 4K Video

Published on Sep 2, 2015




> Snap takes a different crack at the consumer drone equation. Rather than creating a heavy giant like the latest DJI Phantom or some crappy toy that you’d buy off QVC, Vantage Robotics has chosen to create a drone that packs high quality recording equipment in a lightweight ultra-compact body.


Article "Snap Is A Stabilized 4K Drone That’s Fully Portable"

by Lucas Matney
September 2, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Vantage: Dustin Schaad Testing Snap's 4K Camera Mountain Biking

Published on Jun 22, 2016




> With summer in full swing, we're excited to share a new 4K edit from Snap in its natural habitat: out capturing stunning footage during adventures!
> 
> We shot with professional mountain biker, Dustin Schaad, outside Auburn, CA, a couple of weeks ago. Dustin showed us some of the best trails so we could experiment with different angles and test out some new shots with Snap.

----------

